# Afrikanische Raubwelse verschwunden?



## Maurer (25. Mai 2015)

Moin,

Letztes Jahr habe ich von einem Kumpel 2 afrikanische Raubwels bekommen die er im "FORELLENPUFF"
geangelt hat. Werden wohl im Sommer besetzt weil die Forellen nicht gut beißen wenn es warm ist. Ich wollte eigentlich nur einen haben aber er stand dann mit 2 vor der Tür. Also rein in den Teich und gehofft das sie die Goldfische dezimieren. Hab sie dann auch immer mal wieder gesehen. Dann kam der Winter und ich bin davon ausgegangen das sie sterben da sie nicht Winterhart sind. Bis heute hab ich keinen von beiden wieder gesehen aber eben auch keine Kadaver gefunden.... Waren beide über 40 cm groß! Wo können die geblieben sein oder verstecken die sich?

Mfg


----------



## Wild (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
das ist ja übel!
Was bist du denn für einer, der mit Absicht Fische über dem Winter im Teich lässt um sie sterben zu lassen???
Das finde ich überhaupt nicht in Ordnung!

Norbert


----------



## Maurer (25. Mai 2015)

Tja, 

Mein Kumpel hätte sie ja auch gleich nach dem abhaken töten können, wäre das besser gewesen?


----------



## laolamia (26. Mai 2015)

Hi,

JA es wäre für die Tiere besser gewesen!
Und das steht sogar im Gesetz.

Wir wollen nicht mit dem Finger auf jemanden zeigen, mach es einfach nicht nochmal.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Uwe.SH (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Bist du sicher das es die sind afrikanische Raubwels (_Clarias gariepinus_) ?
Und keine amerikanische Welsart ?
Mit Glück haben die Clarias das überlebt, der Winter war recht mild.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## paulo (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
das kenne ich auch so, dass über Sommer afrikanische Katzenwelse in Forellenteichen und -seen besetzt werden.
Diese schimpfen sich dann bei den Betreibern dieser Anlagen AFRO-WELSE, sind aber Clarias gariepinus.
MfG


----------



## Uwe.SH (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Was ich gelesen habe, kommen die noch mit 8 C zurecht.
Möglich ist das die auch noch die 5-6 C gut überstehen.
Um aktiv zu  sein brauchen die Fische um die 20C.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2015)

Hi Maurer,

entweder sind se noch noch da und halt wie Uwe schrieb noch wenig aktiv weils Wasser noch net warm genug war, oder sie sind über die Regenbogenbrücke.
Was erwartest Du aber auch bei deiner Teichgröße noch von einem kleinen 40-50cm Fisch zu sehen, der eventuell im Herbst/Winter eingegangen sein sollte und wo die ganze Zeit über div. Aasfresser (__ Schnecken, __ Würmer, Wasserasseln, andere Fische, Bakterien ect.) dran zu Gange waren. Nicht alle Fischleichen kommen in der kalten Zeit nach oben und die übrig gebliebenen Knochenfragmente (selbst Fischschädel zerfallen sehr schnell in die einzelnen kleinen knöchernen Teile) sind unter Wasser so gut wie nicht auszumachen

MfG Frank


----------



## Maurer (26. Mai 2015)

Tja,

Dann werd ich mal abwarten ob die wieder auftauchen aber viel Hoffnung hab ich nicht, weil letztes Jahr musste man nur 15 Minuten am Teich stehen dann hat man zumindest einen gesehen.

Mfg


----------

